# Guinness Black Lager - Released In Australia



## Doogiechap (19/10/10)

Chatting to a mate today who worked at a launch of Guinness Black Lager. Alas there was very little info about the product.
Ratebeer linky for overseas release.
Wikipedia info on same release.

Ready to be underwhelmed but it might be better than the other generic offerings plastered around the traps.


----------



## Kai (19/10/10)

Sounds like standard Guinness without the creamy bits to me.


----------



## JestersDarts (20/10/10)

I cant imagine this having a wide mainstream appeal - if thats what theyre after - 
the target market they're after (from article) are pretty stuck in their ways - we all know that-
IMO - the stereotyped group like guinness because its guinness. Not when its a black lager - I can imagine the mindset being one of two things when getting handed this across the bar in a bottle -
"uck this doesnt even taste like guinness!"
or
"uck my lager isnt meant to be BLACK, get me a becks"

however, i'll give it a shot when I see one floating about


----------



## MarkBastard (20/10/10)

It appeals to me enough to try one, and then if the flavour is right I'll buy another and another.

I'm not even sure I've tasted a dark lager I didn't like to be honest.


----------



## Snow (20/10/10)

Kai said:


> Sounds like standard Guinness without the creamy bits to me.


Exactly. Actually, Guinness Stout is already a black lager!


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/10)

Snow said:


> Exactly. Actually, Guinness Stout is already a black lager!



_[citation needed]_


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/10)

sounds like CUB Black


----------



## Snow (20/10/10)

BribieG said:


> _[citation needed]_



Citation is me, asking questions on the Guinness tour.

They use a lager yeast. Don't know which strain.


----------



## Banshee (6/3/11)

Snow said:


> Exactly. Actually, Guinness Stout is already a black lager!


Really stout is dark lager. You learn something new every day.


----------



## jasonharley (6/3/11)

Fosters Lager with a dobble of Carafa II !!!!!!


----------



## Wimmig (7/3/11)

As far as i am aware this was never even released in all states. Missing from the new editions of promo mags...me thinks it has grown wings.


----------



## wrath (12/3/11)

Tried this at the local the other week. Basically, a non offensive, "black" lager...Reasonably easy drinker despite it's appearance.

Nothing ground breaking but much better than I was expecting to be to be fair.


----------



## Bribie G (13/3/11)

Was that a tour in Ireland or at Yatala, Snow? I can imagine the Yatala yeast would be a lager, I think they use lager yeasts for everything there. If it was in Ireland, I never believe a word they say on tours. I was at the Heineken tour in Amsterdam and asked the guide where the hops came from - seeing as Holland aint the biggest hop nation in the world. I was interested in whether they were Czech or German. I was reliably informed that they get all their hops from the USA :huh: :huh:


----------

